# How long before I'm natty???



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't used any steroids in like 5 days, just some HGH. 

How long before I'm natty?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 5, 2012)

I think Kiyoshi Moody said its like 3-4 days without joose, then you 100% natural.

Big True!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 5, 2012)

Next Tuesday.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 5, 2012)

Now lol


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 5, 2012)

As soon as the pin comes out


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 5, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> As soon as the pin comes out



So you're natty everytime benj pulls-out?


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

I see you have shrunk


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 5, 2012)

When ever the juice is out of the system


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Stopped taking T3 yesterday. I think I was on like 5 months......


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

As soon as the last drop leaves the vial


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Stopped taking T3 yesterday. I think I was on like 5 months......


 
What dose T3?

And your natty when your blood level's of test don't excede the physological level's of an average man.  300-1100ng/dl


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

I was on 40-50mcg's T3 most of the time then about 5 days ago I dropped to 20mcg's.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't feel like murdering anyone in rush hour traffic the last 2 days. VERY weird feeling....


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Life is going to get boring


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

I feel like a mere mortal...

So if I'm on HRT I'm basically natty right????


----------



## littlekev (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I feel like a mere mortal...
> 
> So if I'm on HRT I'm basically natty right????



Correct, in my book


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Whatever you need to tell yourself....I've been natty for two days now. After every prop shot I just claim natty status.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Is 250mg Enanthate a week HRT?



Maybe some HGH at 5iu daily....


Some adex....



Cialis?


----------



## littlekev (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Is 250mg Enanthate a week HRT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Is 250mg Enanthate a week HRT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sure....my endo has me on 200mg of test e every other wk...but then again I just started my trt protocol...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, I think I might be able to go natty a few weeks....


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm running prop, npp, and dbol for hrt right now. Have to keep my levels stable and healthy...I'm natty....


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I went off. I think it was more than a year ago. It was sheer hell.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

LOL...plus I don't think puttin exogenous testosterone in your body is considered as "natty"...just sayin..but hey..what do I know..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Stopped taking T3 yesterday. I think I was on like 5 months......



holy shit...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Heavy, I think you've been sipping on some whiskey...so....

Can you give us another bad ass motivational thread, or maybe a story from back in the day.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, the first week off T3 is kind of strange. I will go seriously Hypo then things will slowly come back....


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I haven't used any steroids in like 5 days, just some HGH.
> 
> *How long before I'm natty?*



Five-second rule!

You, sir, are now...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Heavy, I think you've been sipping on some whiskey...so....
> 
> Can you give us another bad ass motivational thread, or maybe a story from back in the day.


I'm completely sober...and natty...


I hope my labs come back good next week...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Start drinking. I want story time! hahaha


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 5, 2012)

Everyone pitch in and get Heavy a couple of 6-packs or bottles of liquor


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Cold beer sounds good right now. Might have to crack open a Newcastle.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 5, 2012)

Honey brown?


----------



## littlekev (Jan 5, 2012)

Im cracking the top of a vial, all this natty talk is bringing me down.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Honey brown?


My wife love Honey Brown...


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 5, 2012)

More stories!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jan 5, 2012)

I think some ones on the sauce tonight.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't do it heavy, juice is good for you......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My wife love Honey Brown...



ru going to compete as a natty like that piece of shit on md..."rise of the fallen"

lmao....fuk him and his dead cat


----------



## juiceball44 (Jan 5, 2012)

thread is hilarious... heavyiron is that you in the avi? unbelievable physique if so


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah. That's the man, the myth, and the legend that is heavyiron.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> thread is hilarious... heavyiron is that you in the avi? unbelievable physique if so


Yes, that was in November. Thank you


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

It's just not the same without reading a HeavyIron cycle log.  Good luck with being natty.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just started my pct this thread makes me want to pin some prope and get and get natty my self!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 6, 2012)

You will be "natural" when your test levels are that of an average male(270-1070). If you are taking 250mg/week and youre test levels are still in the normal range, you are natty. So basically it has a lot to do with what your levels are with out supplemental test. If they are naturally low, you can get away with taking more mg/week than if you are in the mid-high range. Pretty much, the only way to know when you are "natural" is by blood work.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you be on TRT and still compete naturally? 


I just took an anabolic matrix pill... there goes my natty status.


----------



## J.thom (Jan 6, 2012)

tell us some stories heavy haha


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

lisarox said:


> You will be "natural" when your test levels are that of an average male(270-1070). If you are taking 250mg/week and youre test levels are still in the normal range, you are natty. So basically it has a lot to do with what your levels are with out supplemental test. If they are naturally low, you can get away with taking more mg/week than if you are in the mid-high range. Pretty much, the only way to know when you are "natural" is by blood work.



Thank you!

I'm getting labs Friday next week.

So I have to be average? =(


----------



## lisarox (Jan 6, 2012)

If you want to be natty, you do. You can be upper end of average. Is that good enough? Lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

lisarox said:


> If you want to be natty, you do. You can be upper end of average. Is that good enough? Lol


Do you want to be average?

Just sounds so....average...=)


Anyway, I'll test in the trough so I'm in range.


----------



## lisarox (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope. 

Average wont win.


----------



## lisarox (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope. 

Average won't win any competition.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

above average in skillllz; work ethic, diet, and knowledge.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, the first week off T3 is kind of strange. I will go seriously Hypo then things will slowly come back....


 

The GH and 3-4 30 min sessions of cardio a week will off set any fat gain.


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 6, 2012)

i agree we need story time shit seems heavy is gone for the most part pics still look great though


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll be back


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's funny how many people are giving serious answers.  As if Heavy needs a lesson on what natural test levels for males are.  Sarcasm is hard to read on the internet.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> It's funny how many people are giving serious answers.  As if Heavy needs a lesson on what natural test levels for males are.  Sarcasm is hard to read on the internet.


=)


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 6, 2012)

INB4 Heavy starts a 2012 "Return of the Iron" thread....

I.O.N. - I'm a few glasses of wine deep right now


----------



## FordFan (Jan 6, 2012)

Do you need counseling in JA (juice anonymous)?

We're here for you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

Pinned 250mg Enanthate today....I feel like a mere mortal...


----------



## littlekev (Jan 6, 2012)

whats 250mg a week keep you at level wise?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

littlekev said:


> whats 250mg a week keep you at level wise?


Depends when I get labs but a week out I'm usually around 600-800ng/dl Total T. I would be above replacement right after the inject though. 

Also, AI's can bump Total T a bit as well.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Depends when I get labs but a week out I'm usually around 600-800ng/dl Total T. I would be above replacement right after the inject though.
> 
> Also, AI's can bump Total T a bit as well.



What do you take for ai while cruising?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> What do you take for ai while cruising?


Depends what I have on hand. Right now I have script Adex. 1 mg 3 times a week is usually just right for me.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Depends when I get labs but a week out I'm usually around 600-800ng/dl Total T. I would be above replacement right after the inject though.
> 
> Also, AI's can bump Total T a bit as well.



Cool, i thought i had my trt pegged and had blood drawn came back way elevated, so im trying to figure out proper dose. I am prescribed 100mg a week  
so i figure ill start their, lucky my doc is cool!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Cool, i thought i had my trt pegged and had blood drawn came back way elevated, so im trying to figure out proper dose. I am prescribed 100mg a week
> so i figure ill start their, lucky my doc is cool!


If you want a bullet proof result inject 200mg Cyp exactly 8 days before the draw.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If you want a bullet proof result inject 200mg Cyp exactly 8 days before the draw.



Awesome thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2012)

So today I can feel the T3 crash. Super tired and unmotivated. Time for some caffeine. 

Haven't trained since Monday. All my aches and pains from training are reducing. Time off feels good. 238lbs this AM. Still have blurry abs. 

Going to get labs this week to see how a year of blasting and cruising has affected me.


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I can't remember the last time I went off. I think it was more than a year ago. It was sheer hell.



Cot damn!

Care to paint me a picture of what your aas schedule was like the last year?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> Cot damn!
> 
> Care to paint me a picture of what your aas schedule was like the last year?


I did a heavy blast Jan-April then cruised. End of Aug I did another blast through the beginning of Nov. Then entered a heavy lean bulk in Dec. So maybe 5 months total high mg AAS, maybe 10 total months of T3. I did have two doc apts in 2011 so those weeks I just was on 200mg Cyp.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If you want a bullet proof result inject 200mg Cyp exactly 8 days before the draw.


 
I have a question about this since I've very recently been put on TRT and new to the TRT game..

I am set to get bloods drawn for my endo on the 23rd (monday) of this month...should I pin 200mg on the 16th (monday) or on the 15th (sunday) to get the bullet proof results?


----------



## rage racing (Jan 7, 2012)

Heavy, you will never be natty or a mortal. You have Tiger blood bro....


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> I have a question about this since I've very recently been put on TRT and new to the TRT game..
> 
> I am set to get bloods drawn for my endo on the 23rd (monday) of this month...should I pin 200mg on the 16th (monday) or on the 15th (sunday) to get the bullet proof results?


Pin 200mg Cyp the 15th, exactly 8 days before the draw to the hour if possible.


----------



## bobdylan (Jan 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I did a heavy blast Jan-April then cruised. End of Aug I did another blast through the beginning of Nov. Then entered a heavy lean bulk in Dec. So maybe 5 months total high mg AAS, maybe 10 total months of T3. I did have two doc apts in 2011 so those weeks I just was on 200mg Cyp.



What is your definition of cruise?

I am guessing it is more than your trt/hrt dose of test-e


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2012)

bobdylan said:


> What is your definition of cruise?
> 
> I am guessing it is more than your trt/hrt dose of test-e


I can hold decent mass and conditioning at 300-400mg Test weekly. I actually like 300mg Cyp weekly a lot.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I can hold decent mass and conditioning at 300-400mg Test weekly. I actually like 300mg Cyp weekly a lot.



Split that up to two per week or just once a week?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Split that up to two per week or just once a week?


300 and below just one pin most of the time. Anything higher I'll do two pins.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Pin 200mg Cyp the 15th, exactly 8 days before the draw to the hour if possible.



What kind of a level will this result in?


----------



## juiceball44 (Jan 7, 2012)

just curious but 10 months of t3? I'm familiar with it for cutting cycles but never heard of anyone staying on it that long


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 7, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> just curious but 10 months of t3? I'm familiar with it for cutting cycles but never heard of anyone staying on it that long


 
I think he cycled it 6 weeks on and a few weeks off


----------



## teezhay (Jan 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, the first week off T3 is kind of strange. I will go seriously Hypo then things will slowly come back....



It's not my intention to hijack the thread, but I'm curious about this. I've been weary of trying T3, in fear of severe hypothyroidism. Since reading about the chemical, I've just assumed it has potential to _seriously_ screw with the body's negative feedback loop. How are there not more severe consequences, beyond just a rough first week? Also, is there any sort of "PCT" one could use after going off T3?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> What kind of a level will this result in?


If you have been on a few weeks it should result in about 500-750ng/dl.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> just curious but 10 months of t3? I'm familiar with it for cutting cycles but never heard of anyone staying on it that long


Yeah, I did two major cuts in 2011. so about 5 months of t3 at the beginning of the year and about 5 months towards the end of the year.

T3 may be used for bulking as well since it helps increase the uptake of nutrients. The key for bulking is keeping the dose reasonable. 40-50mcg's daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> I think he cycled it 6 weeks on and a few weeks off


This is incorrect.

I was on T3 for at least 4 months every single day twice last year. The only time I went off was for a final carb load in the preps. Basically off for a few days then jumped back on since T3 can interfere with the final carb load.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

teezhay said:


> It's not my intention to hijack the thread, but I'm curious about this. I've been weary of trying T3, in fear of severe hypothyroidism. Since reading about the chemical, I've just assumed it has potential to _seriously_ screw with the body's negative feedback loop. How are there not more severe consequences, beyond just a rough first week? Also, is there any sort of "PCT" one could use after going off T3?


The thyroid will almost immediately start outputting once the T3 has cleared from your system. 

I have been very slightly hypo thyroid (before I ever used T3) for years but my values bounce around a bit and even measure in the upper end of the normal TSH range from time to time. I think a PCT for thyroid may be a waste of money. It only takes a week or two for the thyroid to start working once the T3 is removed. However a natural thyroid booster could be used after stopping T3.

Many people use thyroid hormones and many are misdiagnosed. Once its discovered they are misdiagnosed they are taken off of T3 after being on for years and normal thyroid function starts back up. We have several studies that have proven this beyond a doubt.


----------



## teezhay (Jan 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Many people use thyroid hormones and many are misdiagnosed. Once its discovered they are misdiagnosed they are taken off of T3 after being on for years and normal thyroid function starts back up. We have several studies that have proven this beyond a doubt.




Okay, thanks for the info! I'm interested in purchasing some T3 in my next research chem order, but I also want to avoid muscle catabolism. Any diet tips to make sure it's fat I'm losing and not muscle?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Okay, thanks for the info! I'm interested in purchasing some T3 in my next research chem order, but I also want to avoid muscle catabolism. Any diet tips to make sure it's fat I'm losing and not muscle?


Eat regular meals that contain protein and use steroids.


----------



## teezhay (Jan 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Eat regular meals that contain protein and use steroids.



Alright, thank you again for your input. I'm weary of ordering AAS online without a scrip, but I'll keep reading through this board and perhaps there will be some good tips on minimizing risk.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been a natty for about a month now after over a year of non-natty status. I felt I need this to fully appreciate the benefits of an "enhanced state" by being on the other side of the fence for a while.
I am sleeping better now, that's a plus. LOL.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

Feel really normal today. Lost some water weight.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Feel really normal today*. Lost some water weight.


 
Is that good or bad?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

No crash is bueno....=)


----------

